# Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2008)

Werbung 

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen. 

Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. 

Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand. 

Zum anderen wurden auch die „Altmember" nicht von Pure Fishing vergessen - die müssen aber was dafür tun )) 

Und zwar hier:
*Langsam gehts in den Herbst - in die Raubfischzeit. So müssen die Altmember diesen Monat ihr schönstes Raubfischerlebnis posten. Viel Spaß dabei und viel Glück...*


*Der Gewinn September​*
*1132784 Mitchell GiTa​*







Die GiTa ist eine speziell ausgestattete Rollen-Serie für das Pilk- und Spinnfischen im Salzwasser. Durch die salzwasserresistente Lackierung ist die Rolle perfekt gegen äußere Einflüsse geschützt. Die drei Modelle sind mit 4 verkapselten HPCR* Kugellagern ausgestattet, die für einen traumhaften Lauf sorgen. Instant-Anti-Reverse Rücklaufsperr-System (IAR), extrem feinfühliges Multidisk-Frontbremsensystem, großes Antidrall-Schnurlaufröllchen, Metallspule, Kunststoff-Ersatzspule und ein kraftvoll übersetztes Getriebe machen diese Rollen-Serie auch für den kleineren Geldbeutel interessant!

VP: 94,90€


----------



## Zanderhunter01 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Also dann mach ich mal den Anfang.
Mein schönstes Erlebnis waren drei Zander an einem Tag, bis heute konnte ich dies nicht wiederholen. Bin losgezogen so um 8 Uhr abends mit spinnrute und Kunstköderarsenal. Als ich am Datteln Hamm Kanal ankamm wurde gar nicht lang gefackelt und der Köder war auch im Wasser. Drei Würfe und der erste von drei Zandern war per Handlandung an einer Steinpackung draussen. Bis 12 Uhr Nachts folgten dann die anderen beiden. Für mich ist es deshlab schön weil ich im Datteln Hamm Kanal sehr oft schon schneider geblieben bin und für mich 3 Zander binnen paar Stunden doch schon ne Menge sind.
So noch viel Spass an die anderen und ihre Erlebnisse.


----------



## Hackersepp (2. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Mein schönstes Raubfischerlebnis fand ein paar Tage nach der Hechtschonzeit im Mai 2008 statt:

An den letzten Tagen waren die Fische ziemlich beissfaul. Weder Hecht noch die bei uns seltenen Zander, noch die sonst immer beisswilligen Aitel wollten auf Gummi, Blech oder Balsaholz beissen.
Dann kam der Tag an dem sich alles änderte:

Ich fuhr wiedermal an den hottest hotspot der ganzen  Flussstrecke und begann  meine Salmos zu baden. Auf die ganze Wobblerpalette,die ich eingesetzt hatte, bekam ich keinen einzigen Biss. Doch dann kam die Stunde der Mepps Spinner. GLeich beim ersten Wurf stieg eine Aitel mit 56cm und mehr als 6 Pfund ein . (PB) Ich bekam nun mit fast jedem Wurf einen Anfasser/ Biss. Schließlich hatte ich am Ende des Nachmittags 6 schöne Aitel zwischen 45 und 56cm gefangen, die natürlich wieder schwimmen durften um bald wieder auf meine Köder beissen zu dürfen.

Aber der Tag war noch längst nicht zu Ende.

Nun wollte ich versuchen, doch noch einen Hecht/ Zander auf die Schuppen zu legen. Ich montierte einen Rapala Husky Jerk und schleuderte ihn kurz vor das gegenüberliegende Ufer. Schon beim Ankurbeln konnte ich einen starken Biss spüren, den ich sofort mit einem knallharten Anhieb parierte. 
.... ---- Kopfstöße.... ZANDER! Kurze Zeit später konnte ich den bei uns seltenen Räuber landen. Ein schöner Kerl mit 65cm. Zurückgesetzt und weiter ging's:

Mittlerweile wurde es schon dunkel doch ich wollte diese so sehr ersehnte Sternstunde vollauskosten. Vielleicht beisst ja noch ein Hecht ??? Dann wäre die ganze Palette bei einander.

Ich hatte schon ca. 10 mal an eine Strömungskante geworfen, da schlug es in meine Zanderstick ein. Jawohl Hecht ! eine schöne Flucht folgte, doch dann war er relativ schnell K.O. und ich konnte einen schlanken 80cm Strömungshecht anlanden.

Wohl zufrieden habe ich dann den Heimweg angetreten. Die Beisspause hatte endlich ein Ende gefunden und ich durfte eine Sternstunde erleben.

Leider war diese schon am nächsten Tag vorbei. 
Solche Zeiten sind wahre Traumerlebnisse,  die ich so schnell wie möglich wieder erleben möchte. #6


----------



## bayerman (2. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Mein schönstes Raubfischerlebnis fand dieses Jahr im Juni statt.

Ich war frühmorgends zu einer Stelle an der Naab unterwegs,an der ich wenige Wochen zuvor meinen ersten Zander überhaupt überlisten konnte.
Dort angekommen hatte ich schon nach wenigen Würfen eine brachialen Biss auf 15 cm Sandra. Da ich bis dahin nur Hechte bis 70 cm und kleinere Zander vorweisen konnte, war meine Rollenbremse dummerweise viel zu leicht eingestellt! Völlig überrumpelt von der Kraft des Fisches nahm dieser immer mehr Schnur von der Rolle. 
Als ich merkte, wie meine Geflochtene immer wieder über die Steinpackung gezogen wurde und ich meinen Fehler korrigieren wollte, war es schon zu spät!
Mit einem deutlichen "Bing" riss die Schnur und ich stand da wie ein begosssener Pudel!

Nach diesem Erlebnis war ich natürlich ziemlich angefressen, trotzdem zwang ich mich weiterzufischen. Nachdem danach an weiteren Stellen gar nichts mehr lief, war ich eigentlich schon auf dem Nachhauseweg als ich wieder an obigem Spot vorbeikam.
Mit sehr wenig Hoffnung entschloss ich mich es dort noch etwas zu versuchen.

Schon nach kürzester Zeit hatte ich wieder Fischkontakt, doch diesmal hatte ich aus meinem Fehler gelernt. Ich drillte den Fisch äußerst hart und nach wenigen Minuten kam
ein Prachtzander von 83cm und genau 10Pfund zum Vorschein, der meinen Sandra voll inhaliert hatte. Sofort schlug meine schlechte Laune natürlich in rießige Freude um!

Dieser Zander ist mein größter Fisch bisher aus hiesigen Gewässern. So habe ich gelernt, dass sich Hartnäckigkeit auch beim Angeln auszahlt!

Trotzdem ärgert mich der vorher verlorene Fisch immer noch etwas.
Hoffentlich hat der Bursche das ganze trotz Gufi und Stahlvorfach im Maul überlebt.
Nichtdestrotz war dieser Tag der bisher schönste in meiner Anglerlaufbahn.


----------



## Michael_05er (5. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Mein schönstes Raubfischerlebnis hatte ich im Juli (habe ich im "Rheinfischfänge" Thread schon beschrieben, aber ich denke immer noch gerne dran zurück, also hier nochmal :g). Nach einigen Schneidertagen wollte ich mit meiner leichten Spinnrute losziehen, um Barsche oder einen kleineren Zander zu fangen. Leider drohte das Wetter zu kippen und ich war etwas vom Pech verfolgt: der erste kleine Wobbler landete in einem umgestürzten Baum (das ist das Problem, wenn man so "Topplätze" anwirft :r), zwei Gummifische verlor ich durch Hänger, und der dann aufkommende Wind wehte mir den nächsten Wobbler immer wieder vor die Füße. Außerdem war das Wasser gerade so hoch, dass ich mich zuerst nicht auf die Buhnen rausgetraut habe. Nach den ganzen Frusterlebnissen bin ich dann aber doch über die letzten herausschauenden Steinchen auf einen Buhnenkopf rausgeeiert, während ich mich schon im Wasser liegen sah. Aber das war mir dann auch schon egal, der Tag schien eh' im Eimer...

Also raus auf die Buhne und einen etwas bauchigeren 9cm-Wobbler an die leichte Spinnrute gehängt (WG bis 28 Gramm, 14er Fireline). Nach einigen Würfen kam dann endlich der Biss, ich dachte erst an einen Zander, der sich auch ganz gut ranholen ließ, dann aber immer mehr Widerstand leistete, bis ich nur noch mit halbkreisförmig gebogener Rute und kreischender Rollenbremse da stand und schwitzte... Das ganze dauerte gut zehn Minuten, bei denen der Fisch vor meinem geistigen Auge immer weiter wuchs. Irgendwann kam dann ein schon ziemlich erschöpfter Wels von 108 cm und 17 Pfund an die Oberfläche und ließ sich weitere fünf Minuten später an Land ziehen. Mann, war ich da glücklich! Schnell ein paar Fotos gemacht und dann erstmal ausruhen, bis die Knie nicht mehr zittern. Weiterangeln? Na gut, ein wenig noch... Drei Würfe später wiederholte sich das ganze mit einem Wels von 11 Pfund und glatt einem Meter Länge. Für mich der totale Wahnsinn, da ich sonst noch nicht so erfolgreich war auf Raubfische.

Abends wollte ich meinen Kescher zum trocknen aufstellen, da ist er mir einfach in zwei Teile zerfallen. War mir aber sowas von egal :q:q 

Leider warte ich seitdem auf weitere Erfolge am Rhein, aber das wird schon wieder. Das waren auf jeden Fall der Größte und der drittgrößte Fisch meiner Laufbahn direkt hintereinander. Was will man mehr.


----------



## Master Hecht (7. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

am 14.07.2004 wollte ich mal wieder an der Ems auf Weißfisch angeln schon nach kurzer Zeit find mein bekannter einige Brassen auf wurm bei mir leider noch nichts aber egal immer weiter geangelt, dann rief mein Bekannter auf einmal ich sollte schnell der Kescher holen, denn er hätte etwas großes dran und tatsächlich nach 5min drill konnte er einen 44cm Barsch keschern das war ja schon mal was, doch es kam noch besser, also dann bei mir plötzlich die Pose verschwand dachte ich schon wieder an einen hänger weil ich die dort schon öfter hatte, doch dann ging es los auf einmal spritze das Wasser und ein Hecht sprang hinaus, nach 10 min drill an 20 Monofil schnur und 16er Vorfach konnte ich ihn landen, was ein erlebnis. Er war zwar nur 70cm lang am mein erster Hecht zu diesem Zeitpunkt.


----------



## ankaro (7. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

#h:vik:Mein aller schönstes Raubfischergebnis war dieses Jahr im Juni,
ich ging morgens um 6.00 Uhr los und wollte eigentlich auf Karpfen angeln.
Als ich dann um cam 6.30 ankarm warf ich sofort die Angel aus und nach ca. 20 min auch schon der erste Biss, 
da der Biss nicht besonders stark war dachte ich es wäre etwas kleines gewesen,
nach dem Anschlagen holte ich langsam ein, und tatsächlich es war ein kleiner Karpfen,
schätze so 10cm lang.
Da ich auf die andere Seite des See's geworfen habe musste ich auch einige Zeit Schnur einholen,jedoch nicht direkt.
Nach nur ca. 15Rollenumdrehungen wurde es schlagartig schwerer,
innerhalb von kurzen momenten musste ich alles komplett neu einstellen,
denn es ist ein jagender Waller auf meinen kleinen Karpfen gestoßen.
Der Waller packte sich den Karpfen und haute damit ab,
da ich aber Gott sei Dank eine starke Karpfenrute hatte schaffte ich es den Fisch nach ca.15 mühevollen Minuten den Fisch an Ufer zu bekommen.
Das war der wohl schönste Waller den ich bis jetzt aus dem See zu gesicht bekommen habe.
Ich freute mich unheimlich!!
der 56cm lange Waller war ein pracht exemplar.
Ich konnte es kaum glauben, wenn ich nicht selber dabei gewesen wär würde ich es nicht glauben können ,wie ich mich darüber gefreut habe!!:vik:

Ich hatte ein verdammtes Glück diesen Fisch zu fangen.
Seit dem habe ich mich neben Karpfen auch auf Raubfische spezialisiert.


Und es macht mir echt Spaß neben Karpen auch auf diese schönen Tíere angeln zu können.

Hatte vor allem das große Glück das ich den Waller gefangen habe, da ich mit einem 1ner Haken geangelt habe war es schon glück das der kleine Karpfen gebissen hat,ganz oben an der spitze,
der Waller erwische den Karpfen ganz vorne, sodass der Haken dem Wels vorne am Maul hängen blieb.


----------



## Essener68 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Es war einmal ein junger Angler, der in seinem Heimatgewässer, der Ruhr in Essen, regelmäßig ganz ordentlich fing. Hechte, auch über einem Meter, Aale, oft mehrere am Tag, Barsche fast nach Belieben.
Eines Tages ging dieser Jungangler auf eine weite Fahrt, die ihn bis an die Nordseeküste in Dänemark führte.
Auf einer Mole, die weit ins Meer hineinragt, standen viiiieeele Petri-Jünger, die mit starkem Gerät und Makrelen-Paternoster auf Massenfänge aus waren. 
Da der Jungangler gar keine Chance gehabt hätte, die Massen an Fisch zu verwerten und diese Massenangelei auch gar nicht sein Ding waren, bestückte er seine Daiwa Procaster mit einer 0,25er Monofilen, setzte vor seinen Veltic-Spinner noch ein 20g-Blei, damit er weit genug "pfeffern" konnte.
Die Minithunfische schlugen gierig zu und so erfreute sich der Jungangeler an guten Drills und einigen leckeren Makrelen, die zudem auch meist richtig groß waren.
Ganz besonders blieb dem Jungangler in Erinnerung, dass in diesem Dänischen Sommer die Sonne nachts zwar hinter dem Horizont vesankt, es aber dennoch nicht wirklich dunkel wurde. Und so hat er mehr als eine Nacht fast alleine auf der großen Mole zugebracht und ungestört von den Massenjägern Fisch für Fisch einzeln fair gelandet.
Heute ist der Jungangler noch immer auch bei der Jagd nach Makrelen immer mit nur einer Anbissstelle unterwegs und hat an jedem Fisch einzeln große Freude.
Die Rolle, die hier zu gewinnen ist, würde bei zukünftiger Fischwaid an Nord- und Ostsee sicher beste Dienste leisten.
Daher: Danke schon mal! ;-)
Petri
Der Essener


----------



## Andy-583 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Hi,
dann erzähle ich auch mal:


Mein schönstes Raubfischerlebnis war ganz klar mein erster gefangener Hecht vor vielen Jahren.

Damals bin ich mit 13 Jahren zusammen mit einem Freund zum Spinnfischen losgezogen. (Ausnahmsweise mal ohne meinen Vater, damals musste ich eigentlich ne Begleitperson wegen noch keiner Fischerprüfung dabei haben #t)

Naja, hat jeder wohl mal gemacht, deshalb war die Spannung noch größer, weil wir alleine unterwegs waren.

Der Tag war ein richtig schön stürmischer Herbsttag und ideales Hechtwetter. Wir waren bei uns an einem alten Emsarm der direkt vor meiner Haustür ist. Da wir gerne auf die andere Seite wollten (Halbinsel), sind wir mit meinem kleinen Dingi rüber gefahren. :vik:

Und dann gings los. Nach einigen Würfen wollte ich einmal die Rute von meinem Freund ausprobieren und wir haben getauscht.Das war so ein billig Ding, die er aus dem Urlaub mitgebracht hat, wie Gummi. Der erste Wurf und vorher habe ich noch gesagt: "wenn ich jetzt was fange mit deiner Rute...." 

Dann den Effzett einfach nur stumpf eingeholt und *Zack* Biss. Nach kurzem Drill mit der gummihaften Rute, die sich im Halbkreis bog, konnte ich meinen ersten Hecht von 65 cm landen. Habe mich gefreut wie bolle. :q

Das war mein erster "großer" Raubfisch und erster Hecht überhaupt. Da ich kein Behältnis mit hatte, musste ich ihn ganz stolz durch die Straße nach Hause tragen und konnte den Nachbarn meinen Fang präsentieren. Bis jetzt immer noch das "Highlight" gewesen, auch wenn es schon 12 Jahre her ist. 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Bellyboater (8. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Mein schönstes Raubfischerlenbis war der Fang meines bislang größten Hechtes von 103cm und 9kg. Da war ich gerade 14.

Ich stand bei uns an einem Vereinsteich auf einem Steg und hab einen Effzett-Blinker immer schön in Richtung anderes Ufer gefeuert. Ein mal hab ich leider zu weit gewolrfen und der Blinker landete im Schilf. Ich hab dann ein wenig gezuppelt und er viel dann ins Wasser. Nach 3-4 Kurbelumdrehungen hing das Teil fest und ich dachte nur "schei**, Hänger". Doch plötzlich wurden meine Arme immer länger durch den Zug von dem schönen Hecht. Da mitten im Teich eine Wasserfontäne steht, musste ich ganz gut Druck ausüben, damit der Fisch nicht dahinter schwimmt und mir dadurch verloren geht. Nach ca 45Minuten konnte ich dann den Fisch mit Hilfe eines Kumpels landen.
Ich war stolz wie Bolle. Das ganze mit einer 2,10m 10-30g Rute. Die Rolle hat den Drill leider nicht überlebt.

Ich muss dazu sagen, das meine Eltern mir den Tag verboten hatten, Angeln zu gehen, aber die waren zu der Zeit dann auf einem Geburtstag:q


----------



## ibiza78 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Hallo,​hier mein schönstes und vor allem Interessantes Raubfischerlebnis.​ 
Ich war vor kurzem mit zwei Freunden für drei Tage in Mildenberg auf Karpfen angeln. Am ersten Tag war garnichts, aber das kennt man ja. Am zweiten Tag war bis zum Nachmittag immernoch nichts bis auf ab und zu ein paar kleine Bisse. So gegen 15 Uhr gab es einen kurzen hieb und dann war wieder ruhe. Ca. 15 Minuten später wollte ich mal nachschauen ob man am Boili was sieht und machte einen kurzen hieb um nicht hängen zu bleiben, da der Grund ganz schön bewachsen war. Nach zwei drei mal Kurbeln machte es peng und die Rute war krumm. Hab erst gedacht: Na toll doch hängen geblieben! Aber dann zuckte die Rute und irgendwas wollte weg vom Ufer! Nach ca. 10 Minuten sah ich das "Igendwas". Es war ein Hecht. 50cm mit schöner Färbung. Ich war sehr überrascht, weil ich noch nie nen Hecht auf Boili gefangen hatte und das auch noch nie gehört hatte. Nach diesem Erlebnis mußte ich mir gleich erstmal ne schöne Pilkrute zulegen um auch mal größere Hechte zu landen!#h​


----------



## Damyl (8. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Liegt schon ein paar Jährchen zurück :
Am Altrhein war ziemlich tiefer Wasserstand. Vom Ufer bis zum Wasser war ein steiler Unterschied von ca 2m.
Dort hab ich meinen Mepps ausgeführt. Als ich eingekurbelt hatte hob ich den Spinner aus dem Wasser.

Auf einmal sprang ein 85er Hecht meinem Spinner auf vielleicht 1m Höhe nach. Hat sich in der Luft meinen Spinner geschnappt und der Tanz begann.

Fragt nicht wie ich erschrocken bin |supergri
Adrenalin pur |supergri:q


----------



## carphunter667 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

So Leute dann leg ich mal los 

Also mein schönstes Raubfischerlebnis. 
Das hatte ich zweifelsohne Sommer 2007 in Österreich/Kärnten am Afritzer See. 
  Dort habe ich am letzten Tag des 5 Tage andauernden Nachangelns mit Köderfisch auf Grund, auf Hecht gefischt. Es war ein kühler Morgen und leicht diesig. :m

Um 3 Uhr morgens kam der Biss. Ich bekam fast einen Herzinfarkt bei dem Alarm des Sounders  Nach 15 min Drill kam der 85er Hecht zum Vorschein. Ich konnte es erst gar nicht fassen.

Am selben Tag ging ich um ca. 6-7 Uhr eine Runde Spinnen mit meinem neuen 40g Löffelblinker. Nach einer halben Stunde ein Biss. Nach einigen Flüchten in die im  Wasser liegenden Bäume, konnte ich den 101cm Wels, nach ca. 25 min zum Vorschein bringen. Das war der erste Wels in meinem Leben gefangen hatte, und das war bis heute auch der einzige 

  Ich konnte mein Glück kaum fassen meine zwei Größten Raubfische an EINEM Tag!!! :q

  Das war echt mein schönstes Raubfischerlebnis! |wavey:


----------



## wolkenkrieger (8. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Mein schönstes Raubfischerlebnis war auch der Initialzünder zu einem Hobby, welches mich seit mehr als 20 Jahren nicht mehr losgelassen hat.

Ich muss so ca. 8 oder 9 Jahre alt gewesen sein (also so um das Jahr '82) als es mit meinen Eltern und einem befreundeten Ehepaar an eine Talsperre in Thüringen ging. Welche es war? Daran kann ich mich absulut nicht erinnern.

Ich weis nur noch, dass mir die Staumauer damals schon einen unangenehmen Schauer über den Rücken hat laufen lassen - diese Angst habe ich heute noch, sodass Staumauern für mich nicht unbedingt zum Lieblingsreiseziel Nr. 1 zählen.

Aber zurück ...

Der Kollege meines Vaters hatte einiges an Angelausrüstung dabei und ließ es sich nicht nehmen, diese auch gleich am 2. Abend auszuprobieren.

ich wollte auch - durfte aber nicht. Noch nicht. Nicht an diesem Abend.

Aber ich konnte quengeln - und wie 

Also kam, was kommen musste: am nächsten Abend bekam ich eine Angelrute in die Hand gedrückt und durfte angeln.

Nicht mit einem Wurm oder einem Teigballen - und schon gar nicht mit Maden.

Nein! Die beiden Herren (also mein Papa und sein Arbeitskollege) hatten sich allen Ernstes den Jux (Spaß) gemacht und mir einen Bockwurstzipfel vom Abendbrot an den Haken gemacht.

Aber zum Entsetzen der ach so belustigten Herren tauchte alsbald die Pose ab, um dann beim Anhieb mitsamt einem schönen Flußkrebs am Bockwurstzipfel hängend wieder aufzutauchen.

Der Krebs wurde waidmännisch versorgt und hing alsbald als nun ernst gemeinter Köder an meinem Haken und wurde kurz darauf von einem riesengroßen (ich war 8 -oder so - !!) Barsch genommen.

Da war er also: mein allererster Fisch!

Ein Barsch ... zappelnd am Haken hängend ... von mir mit Jubelrufen gefangen und stolz der Herrschaftlichkeit präsentiert ... und natürlich als zweites Abendbrot verzehrt |supergri

Zugegeben: nicht sonderlich spektakulär dieses Erlebnis aber eines der wenigen, die ich sicherlich in weiteren 20 Jahren noch gerne in Erninnerung habe. Von den restlichen 14 tagen Urlaub dort an der Talsperre weis ich nicht mehr viel. Aber diesen besagten Abend könnte ich sogar noch von den Gerüchen her beschreiben - ganz ernsthaft!


----------



## der kleine Muck (9. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Ich versuchs dann als Neu-Angler auch mal:

Also, ich bin totaler Anfänger, was Angeln angeht. Aber schon immer Skandinavienfan, also mit Freunden 2 Wochen nach Schweden...genauer gesagt, direkt an den Sommen: Familienurlaub.

Der Kollege:" Du, da gehn wir angeln...bei dem Haus isn Boot bei, Klamotten leih ich dir". Mein Kollege angelt, seit er ein kleiner Steppke war, also denk ich mir "klar...was soll schon schief gehen und wenn du wirklich mal einen dran haben solltest, hast du ja jemanden dabei, der weiss, was zu tun ist".

Also, nach 3 Tagen, als die grosse Hitze vorbei ist (hatten da oben echt über 30 Grad) sind wir abends um 19 Uhr raus auf den See um so 3-4 Stunden die Künstköder zu schleudern...

Mein Kollege ist noch gar nicht richtig fertig mit Erklären und hat seine Angel noch nicht ganz beisammen, da meine ich schon: "Es hat was gezupft"..."ne is klar" kommt von meinem Kumpel, hatt er mir wohl nicht geglaubt.

Na, auf jeden Fall so nach ner halben Stunde sag ich: "guck mal, meinste ich hab einen dran oder is das ein Hänger?" Und genau in dem Moment rappelts richtig an meiner Leihrute und dat Biest zieht ab...Der Kollege: "Gib her, ich mach das"...nenene! Die Angel hab ich natürlich nicht ausse Hand gegeben und hab mich von ihm sozusagen simultan anweisen lassen...wenige Minuten später zieh ich nen Fisch ans Boot...mein erster Hecht...gerade so maßig (ich glaub, es waren 45 cm)...wahrlich kein Kapitaler...aber mich hats 1. umgehauen und 2. angefixt! Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: gegen 23 Uhr hatte ich 2 schöne Hechte im Eimer an meinem ersten richtigen Angeltag und mein Kollege, mit über 20 Jahren "Erfahrung" geht Schneider nach Hause! :q

Man kann sich vorstellen, wie die Stimmung verteilt war..."mit dir geh ich nie wieder angeln!!! Schei** Anfänger"

Natürlich hat er von mir mächtig Sprüche gekriegt hat. So lange, bis er wieder mit mir gehen musste, um zu zeigen, dass ers doch kann...hat er dann auch...sein grösster Hecht hatte 76cm. Aber insgesamt sind wir an 3 Abenden ziemlich pari nach Hause gegangen!

Die Welt hat einen neuen Angler...das Ganze ist jetzt über 3 Monate her und ich hab mir schon ne Angel zugelegt, um im nächsten Urlaub auf Bornholm die Meerforellen zu ärgern (wenn sie den Spiess nicht umdrehen)...und vielleicht noch mal nen schönen Hecht zu fangen...

Danach nehme ich dann den Angelschein in Angriff...mich hat´s erwischt...

Petri dank!!!|supergri


----------



## Johannes83 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Servus,

Dieses Jahr habe ich mir ein neues Gewässer gegönnt. Nicht, weil das alte langweilig ist, sondern aus einem einfachen Grund: Zander! Dummerweise saß beim ersten ernsthaften Zanderansitz an besagtem See die halbe Vorstandschaft am gegenüberliegenden Ufer. Leider ist der relativ klein und man kann gut den Mist sehen, den der Gegenüber so fabriziert. Mit 2 Freunden fischten wir gemütlich mit Bier und Brotzeit, bis um 21:00 Uhr der Spass losging. Alle 15 Minuten ein Biss. Karpfen, Aale, Aitel, Barsche, Brachsen und Zander. Die Stimmung war bestens, zumindest an diesem Ufer. Gegenüber rührte sich an insgesamt 9 Ruten NIX, gar NIX. Insofern konnten sich an diesem Abend die Angelgeschichten und Erfahrungsberichte einzelner Personen nicht bestätigen..


----------



## nairolf (9. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

dann versuch ich es auch mal.

Als ich am SIegerländer Kreisjugendangeln
  habe ich 2 Forellen auf Wurm gefangen, sie zogen immer direkt ab.
Nach 2 Stunden ca. hatte ich wieder einen Biss,
der Biss war irgendwie komisch, die Pose drehte einen Kreis und ging kein bisschen unter.
Nach 5 minuten is sie gewandert, mein Gedanke war, dass es eine Schleie oder irgend kleinkrams sein könnte.
Plötzlich war die Pose weg, "anschlag und gehakt".
Mein Jugendwart stand neben mir und hat die ganze situation mit beobachtet.
Es sah aus als ob es ein Karpfen wäre, er sagte, dass ich die bremse auf machen soll.
Als der "Karpfen" am Rand war , sahen wir das es eine Schildkröte war.
Mein Freund rief es natürlich über den ganzen Weiher, so das jeder Angler kam(Peinlich *rotanlauf*).
Wir hatten uns gedacht, das Viehch können wir net wieder reinwerfen, also schneideten wir das Vorfach ab und haben versucht den Haken herauszu bekommen, vergeblich.
Mein Jugendwart hat ihn dann in eine Kiste mit wasser getan, damit die Schildkröte sich wieder beruhigen kann.
Und jetz ist die Schildkröte in einem Zoo untergebracht.
Wo ich sieh  ml irgendwann besuchen werde, denk ich mal.|supergri
das war einer meienr schönen erlebnissen

Hier der thread http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=130305


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (9. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Mein schönstes Erlebnis auf Raubfische war im mai dieses jahres!
Mein Vater und ich fuhren zu einem Vereinssee indem wir zuvor noch nie geangelt hatten.
Dort angekommen saßen direkt am Parkplatz überall Angler. Also beschlossen wir einmal um den See zu laufen.
An den ersten paar Stellen ging garnichts bis Dann mein Vater etwas dran hatte, der Fisch aber leider wieder ausschlitze  
Nun war es soweit, ich wollte unbedingt meinen ersten Hecht fangen. Habe meinen angelschein erst seit diesem Jahr.
Als wir halb um den see rumgegangen waren trafen wir einen anderen Angler ( der wohnte in der nähe des Sees ) mit siener freundin. Der erzählte uns soviel auf einmal von Hotspots bis gesichtete Fische. Wir gingen weiter und kamen zu dem Entschluss das der dort garncihts angeln durfte, und uns nur so viel erzählt hat damit wir keine weiteren fragen stellen und weiter gehen. 
An dem ersdten hotspot angekommen warf ich aus und mein köder flog erstmal schön in die Bäume  nach ewigen gereiße hatte ich ihn dann wieder und meine hoffnung war nicht mehr groß an dieser Stelle noch einen Räuber zu überlisten. Ich war aus und Zack 
Hänger  
Nachem ich diese auch wieder lösen konnte warf ich erneut aus.
Plötzlich Wiederstand  Fühlte sich aber so ähnlich an wie ein Hänger aber es kam nach dem Anschlag auf mich zu ! Als ich den Fisch sah schrie ich das Papa mal schnell kommen sollte . Als er ankam hatte ich meinen ersten Hecht meines Lebens vorsichtig gestrandet. 
Vorsichtig gemessen. Untermaßig ! Schnell zurück ins Wasser. Kurz ein Foto gemacht und dann ab dafür!#6


Ein paar Stellen weiter.

Warf ich wiedereinmal mit meinem neuen "lieblingsköder" aus und nach ein paar Umdrehungen wiederstand. Angeschlagen Hängt papa wiederieinmal gerufen . Und als er sah das ich schon wieder nen Hecht hatte war er ganz erstaunt.


Gemessen schon etwas größer aba Trotzdem noch nciht groß genug 

Dann war mein Vater an der Reihe.
Auf einen ziemlich großen Profiblinker hatte er einen vllt 37 cm Hecht oder sowas in der Größe.
der hatte sich nur einen Haken des Drillings riengehauen weil er sien maul nicht weiter aufkriegte 

Es wurde zuhnehmend dunkler.

Nun war ich an einer Stelle mit einer Schilfkante.
Nach ein Paar würfen hatte ich wieder Fischkontakt.
Dieser war nun noch größer als die vorherigen beiden und wir nahmen ihn mit.

nun konnte man kaum noch etwas sehen und wir brachen die Wanderung um den See ab und begaben uns auf den Heimweg. Geschaft von den vielen Fischen obwohl es nur kleinere Waren aba immerhin meine ersten drei Hechte meines Lebens.

Diesen Abend werde ich nie wieder vergessen.

Dickes Petri an alle mitstreiter

Kleiner-Zander




Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## zanderzahn (10. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

hallo boardies hier meine geschichte:

nach 5 jahren im weserbergland zog ich wieder zurück in meine heimat im münsterland um einen neuen job anzutreten...

als erstes nach dem umzug mit der familie trat ich natürlich wieder in meinen alten angelverein ein.
da ich noch drei wochen frei hatte bis zum antritt der neuen stelle, dachte ich bei mir selbst: GEH ANGELN!!!

...gesagt, getan, also ab an die ems und den raubfischen nachstellen. der biss auf den fischfetzen hinterm futterkorb (gefüllt mit dem rest des fischchens) war kompromisslos:
schnur aus dem gummi gezogen und bissanzeiger volle kanne losgeheult... etwas gewartet und anhieb!!! 

die totale überraschung: nach heftigen kopfstößen und vorsichtigem drill war er im kescher - ein 86cm ZANDER!!!

für unsere strecke der ems ein traumfisch (zander sehr sehr selten!!!) - und am abend danach an der selben stelle noch ein 93cm HECHT... der einstieg in die hiesigen vereinsgewässer hat super geklappt, leider sind das meine beiden größten räuber aus der ems bis heute geblieben (es war im juni 2005)...


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (11. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Letztes Jahr war ich an einem Vereinsgewässer zum fischen auf Zander. Weil sich dort ewig nichts tat zupfte ich einen kleinen Köderfisch oberflächennah auf Sicht zu mir heran. Nachdem ich eine schöne Bachforelle fangen konnte ging erstmals nichts mehr. Nach einer knappen Stunde schoss dann aber eine Seeforelle aus der Tiefe hoch und nahm meinen Barsch. Ich wartete kurz und setzte  einen starken Anhieb. Dann ging die Post ab, der Fisch zog immer wieder viel Schnur von der Rolle und sprang hoch aus dem Wasser. Irgendwann wurde sie aber dann müde und mein Kollege konnte meine erste Seeforelle keschern. Das coole am Drill war das ich die Seforelle fast immer sehen konnte.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Mein schönstes Erlebnis liegt gerade mal 2 Wochen zurück.Pünktlich zum September Anfang versuche ich mich immer auf Großbarsch.Dabei verwende ich fingerlange Köfis an einer Posen Montage.Ich halte vorher immer ein wenig ausschau nach guten Spots.So entschied ich mich für eine Super ecke,in welcher Ordentlich Schilf,viel Kraut und Mittig eine Sandbank war.2 Ruten Fertig montiert und dann raus damit!In der Hoffnung heute die Großen zu Ärgern saß ich auf meinem Stuhl und Beobachtete beide Posen sehr Genau.Nach 20Min der erste Biss,nicht gerade Heftig,aber fing schon mal gut an.Ich kurbelte meinen Widersacher mehr oder weniger Richtung Ufer,von Drill kann man nicht Sprechen!Mein Gegner war ein gewaltiger 15cm Hecht...ich fragte mich zuerst wo er den Köfi lies,aber konnte nicht ansatzweise etwas erkennen.Fisch schonend zurück gesetzt und weiter ging es.Nach 2 Mittleren Barsch am anderen Schwimmer,gab es nun beim anderen Alarm.Der Biss kam mir bekannt vor......fast Identisch mit dem Ersten,aber im Gedanken war ich mir sicher,das er 2 Köfis der Sorte nicht Hinter bekommt.Denkste, ich Kurbel,wieder ohne nennenswerte Gegenwehr und Genau der Selbe kleine Racker sitzt am Haken!Diesmal konnte ich den Beinahe genau so großen Köfi sehen!Ich war nun mehr Faziniert von diesem Kerl als alles andere und setzte ihn Vorsichtshalber 40meter weiter weg aus.Für mich war das mal was ganz besonderes!


----------



## Anjolus (16. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Moin!
Mein schönstes Raubfischerlebnis liegt mittlerweile etliche Jahre zurück. Ich war damals 15 oder 16. 
Einen Samstagmorgen ging ich wieder mal angeln im Sieltief in der Nähe von Leer. Damals durfte dieses Gewässer frei beangelt werden und meine Kumpels und ich waren dort auch fast täglich. An jenem Samstag war ich aber alleine dort, um zu blinkern. 
Ich hatte einen Effzett-Blinker mittlerer Größe montiert, mit dem ich bis zu diesem Tag noch nichts gefangen hatte. Deswegen war meine Erwartung, etwas zu fangen, auch nicht besonders groß...
Doch es kam anders: Im Verlauf des Vormittages fing ich drei schöne Hechte zwischen 50 und 60cm. 
Damit aber noch nicht genug: Nachdem ich meine Hechte zu Hause in die Truhe gepackt und das Mittagessen hinter mich gebracht hatte, fuhr ich mit dem Fahrrad zu einem Freund, der etwa 10 KM entfernt wohnte. Dort wollten wir (natürlich) auch angeln. 
An diesem Nachmittag fing ich auf den gleichen Blinker noch einen 64cm großen Hecht!

Das war mein schönstes Raubfischerlebnis bis jetzt. (Hoffe, das ändert sich bald mal!! )

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Topic (17. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Ich habe schon viele schöne Erlebnisse am und auf dem Wasser gehabt.....aber der hammer war immer noch das Kutterangeln im letzten jahr im spät sommer......

wir(mein Vater,Vorsitz vom Angel Verein,Kreisjugendwart, mein Arzt und ich) fuhren von Boltenhagen aus mit dem Kutter von Dunkelmann raus um paar Dorsche in die Kiste zu bekommen....
das Wetter war zwar schön aber keine gute aussicht auf Dorsch....sogut wie keine Drift...die Fischer hatten vorher geschleppt also naja wir hatten wenig hoffnung....den ganzen morgen hatten wir mit 13 Mann 10 Dorsche.....nich wirklich viel
und ich hatte noch keinen... also entschied sich Dunkelmann mal nach Grömitz zu fahren......ok vor Boltenhagen war nichts los also ein Versuch war es wert.... nach fast 2 stunden fahrt waren wir da......ein schwarm Fische war auf dem Echolot zu sehen....die drift wurde auch ein bisschen stärker..also hatte wir wieder hoffnung..ich ließ mein spinnrute mit 80gr Wg mit einen Pilker und einen beifänger runter ...der Pilker war ab boden und beim ersten anheben war die rute krumm.....ich hab gedacht geil...fisch... also pumpte ich...Pilker und beifänger waren besetzt 2 dorsche einfach klasse...als ich mich umschaute waren bis auf 1 rute alle krum...es waren zwar keine riesen aber im durchschnitt so um die 50 cm....
der stop brachte insgesamt 170 dorsche....Wahnsinn....sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt...am ende lagen bei mir 14 und bei meinen Vater 13 Dorsche in der Kiste.....die meisten hatte der Kreisjugendwart mit 21 Stück.....auch wenn der angeltag schlecht angefangen hat, hat er um so schöner aufgehört.....
sowas hab ich bis jetzt auch nicht wieder erlebt....
also das war wirklich ein toller tag auf der ostsee.


----------



## Bluesbro (19. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Hallo! 
Äh, muß ich da irgendwas tun, um an der Verlosung teilnehmen zu können, oder geht das automatisch bei Neumitgliedern?
Gruß Bluesbro
(Wäre schön, wenn ich aus´m Urlaub käme und meine erste vernünftige Rolle gewonnen hätte...)


----------



## Sebi888 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

So ich angle doch nochnicht sehr lange aber mein schönstes Erlebniss beim Angeln war dieser Tag:

Erst fing ich nen kleinen Hecht am Neckar, wo ich lange dachte des es kaum Hechte geben würde... Wenns auch nur en kleiner war hat mich sehr gefreut, da es doch welche gibt..... 
Hab ihn dann zurückgesetzt und gehofft, dass er viele viele Nachkommen zeugt in ein paar Jahre.

Dann fing ich so ne halbe Stunde Später mein ersten 30er Barsch auf Spinner.

Am Abend dann noch mein erster Waller mit 50 cm auf Tauwurm.



Da ich das erste Jahr angel hab ich mich sehr gefreut an diesem Tag un das war bisher mein schönstes Erlebniss!


Gruß Sebi


----------



## Petterson (25. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Schwer zu sagen, welches das *schönste *Raubfischerlebnis war#c, denn mein Puls jagt eigentlich immer mit 180 bpm, wenn sich am KöFi was tut oder ein Ruck durch die Spinnrute schlägt. Aber etwas Besonderes ist es immer, wenn ich überrascht werde: beim Nachtangeln mit totem KöFi etwa. Laube, ca. 10 cm lang, mit etwas Styropor im Bauch ganz knapp über Grund gehalten. Ganz klar, es geht auf Zander. Manchmal vergreift sich auch ein Aal daran, obwohl die bei uns fast ausschließlich auf Wurm gefangen werden. Aber was da am Haken hängt, kämpft viel zu verbissen, bohrt viel zu kraftvoll und ausdauernd nach unten; seit der Landung dieses Räubers ordne ich zumindest große Barben nicht mehr den "Friedfischen" zu. Also im Dunkeln nochmals eine Laube aufgefädelt und mit ein wenig Styropor wieder knapp über Grund gelegt. Es dauert nicht lange, da liegt nach heftigem Drill ein 70 cm Schied silberglänzend im Schein meiner Taschenlampe und ich überlege,was ich über diesen Gesellen "weiss": räuberischer Weißfisch, der als Augenräuber bevorzugt im ersten oder auch letzten Tageslicht an der Oberfläche raubt|kopfkrat....alles falsch oder was?!? Dass auf den letzten KöFi dann doch noch ein Zander ging (mit 5 Pfund kein Kapitaler aber dennoch überdurchschnittlich bei uns) war #6, aber erst die Überraschungen davor machten diese Nacht einmalig und :vik::vik::vik:!


----------



## Fish Comander (29. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Mein schönstes Raubfischerlebnis war mein erster Hecht.
Nach mehreren erfolglosen Angeltagen in Schweden fing ich miit meinenm Freund am letzten Tag einen 82cm großen Hecht.
Er biss am Scluss auf meinen jetzigenlieblings Blinker.
:l:l:l


----------



## stanleyclan (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

dann werde ich auch mal mein glück versuchen...

also mein schönstes erlebnis war so:

ich bin leidenschaftlicher Zanderangler und ich angle sogutwie immer an der Elbe( Hamburg ) ich bin also an einem Samstag früh morgens mit der Bahn ( bin erst 15 ) an die Elbe gedüsst um schnell angeln zu können. Um 9 Uhr war ich an der Elbe und hatte mich an eine neue Stelle gewagt, die ich vorher noch nicht kannte. Als erstes mit nem Gummifisch ausgeworfen und an der Steinpackung langsam entlanggeführt. Nach dem 3 Wurf dann auf einmal BISS!!!!!!!!!!( dachte ich und schlug natürlich an ) und was kam heraus: ein brauner Stoffsack mit kleinen Krebsen drinne....... ich dachte schon: na toll das fängt ja gut an aber ich habe mein Glück an dieser Stelle weiter versucht und hatte dann endlich nach ca. 20 minuten meinen ersten biss und konnte einen schönen 38 Barsch sicher und geschont mit einem kescher landen. Diesen habe ich dann aber wieder zurückgesetzt, weil es ja nicht mein Zielfisch war und ich noch ein etwas in der Gefriertruhe hatte. ich wechselte dann die stelle nach 30 min. und bin an eine Stelle gegangen, welche ich schon öfters befischt habe und wo ich schon sogar mal abends einen kleinen Waller gesehen hatte. ich versuchte es also dort und hatte nach 3,4 Würfen einen Möderbiss!!!!!! ich schlug an an und der Fisch hing. Erst dachte ich das wär ein kleiner Minizander, weil sich nicht gerührt hatte und ich normal einholen konnte, aber nach ca. 15 metern hatte es sicher der Zander wohl anders überlegt  und sauste los in Richtung mitte des flusses. Habe auch nur eine Rolle und auch keiner Möderrolle, die alles aushalten kann, deswegen war es schon ein kleiner kraftakt für mich aber nach nochmaligen 3!!! Fluchten konnte ich meinen bisher größten Zander von 90 aus dem Wasser ziehen. Das war mein schönstes erlebnis von diesem Jahr. leider muss ich sagen, dass meine rolle jetzt mittlerweile den Geist aufgegeben hat und ich immer mit einer von meinem Freund angeln muss. deswegen bewerbe ich mich für diese Rolle und hoffe eine Chance darauf zu bekommen. Achso gefangen habe ich ihn auf einen 12 Zentimeter Kopyto!!!

lg STANLEYCLAN#6


----------

